# 2.5 CAI AEM & Injen opinion



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Last night I had the opportunity to install Altim8GA's Injen into his 2.5 . Since I have now installed the AEM as well as the Injen I thought I would give you my opinions on both. 

AEM packages everything nice and neat, supplying all needed hardware as well as a new breather tube hose. Install is very straight forward except the instructions can be somewhat confussing ( i.e. plugging the hole in the MAF which does not exist). The instructions also state that you will need to cut the black plastic in the wheel well to allow for the mounting stud. I have installed an AEM on my car as well as on another members 2.5 and have not yet had to cut anything. The quality of product is "ok" but nothing fancy. The paint on the pipe is easily scratched so be careful. A key difference between the AEM compared to the Injen is the length of pipe used.

The Injen came packaged much like the AEM except without the breather tube hose since you re-use the stock one. Just like the AEM, the install process for the Injen is a simple process. The only problem that I ran into was the coupling that mounted to the MAF sensor which took a while to slide on. I have to admit that I was impressed with the quality of craftsmanship with the Injen. Another feature that impressed me was the mounting support for the Injen which mounts inside the engine bay where the stock filter housing once sat. The reason I like this technique is that it helps eliminate alot of play in the intake like you would find with the AEM.

Performance wise I have no clue which is better as each design has its own benefit. Also do not read this as a bashing for either one, both are very nice and I would suggest either one to anyone. I plan on posting a few pics of each later today for reference.



-Slurp


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Last night I had the opportunity to install Altim8GA's Injen into his 2.5 . Since I have now installed the AEM as well as the Injen I thought I would give you my opinions on both.
> 
> Slurppie, I draw from this that both systems are straight forward but with mistakes in the instructions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I think there is $5 difference with the Injen being more expensive. Alex at SWA only had the polished Injen (don't know about the AEM) and I saw the AEM on ebay for around $200.

Only had the Injen on for a day and I don't see how anything could be better. Seeing as how I haven't driven a car w/AEM, I can't judge between the two. There is another 2.5 in Atlanta w/the AEM (Slurrpie mentioned above). I will try to get up w/that guy and take a spin.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Here are some pics of each intake.

AEM parts

AEM top view

AEM bottom view

Injen top view

another Injen pic, the filter is right below the hole in the wheel well


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice, thanks Bryan!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Here are some pics of each intake.
> 
> AEM parts
> 
> ...


Thanx Slurp(Bryan?) Nice pics, anything on a K&N setup?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Thanx Slurp(Bryan?) Nice pics, anything on a K&N setup? *


Yes its Bryan,
when you say K&N setup are you refering to a WAI?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Yes its Bryan,
> when you say K&N setup are you refering to a WAI? *


The pics that you posted are very similiar to the setup on my son`s Acura Integra. It is aluminum pipe(polished) with the cone filter on the end. I see in the performance shop that K&N makes these for many other applications but not for the Altys yet.

What are your feelings on this?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

My feeling is that if it has the name Stillen on it, then your paying too much for a product that is usually made by someone else....again that is MY opinion.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanx Pal, In many instances we all pay for the name on many products.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Thanx Pal, In many instances we all pay for the name on many products. *


Very true. If your looking into adding an intake and are the "DIY" type, one of the members wrote up a how to on making your own CAI and it looked great.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Very true. If your looking into adding an intake and are the "DIY" type, one of the members wrote up a how to on making your own CAI and it looked great. *


I`m really concerned with the MAF. Looking through the ESM and the location of it makes it difficult to fabricate one yourself, don`t you think?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

as long as you have a pipe with the right angle, fabricating one would be very easy. The thread that Ruben came across listed contacts on where to purchase the pipe and you can grag a MAF adapter just about any where.


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Hey Slurp.. did you measure the Diameter of the Injen and the AEM??? Were they same?? If not I wonder why. I remember reading that these intakes are made not only to force ambient air into the engine but also due to the exact length of the CAI, and I would assume diameter,.. well check out this article that was in NPM... It will explain it better then I can 

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/june02/revengeofthenerds1.php


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

both were the same, 2.5" i believe.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Here are some pics of each intake.
> 
> AEM parts
> 
> ...


HEY! Those are pics of my car you damn thief! OK I need to go to bed. Cya at 7am Bryan.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *I think there is $5 difference with the Injen being more expensive. Alex at SWA only had the polished Injen (don't know about the AEM) and I saw the AEM on ebay for around $200.
> 
> Only had the Injen on for a day and I don't see how anything could be better. Seeing as how I haven't driven a car w/AEM, I can't judge between the two. There is another 2.5 in Atlanta w/the AEM (Slurrpie mentioned above). I will try to get up w/that guy and take a spin. *


How bout we meet up next weekend Mark? Me, you and Bryan. We can smoke Bryan's WEAK setup no problem. He thinks he is cool with his AEM intake, Stillen Race Pipe and Catback system. He doesn't have anything on us!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *both were the same, 2.5" i believe. *


The Injen is 3" for the 3.5.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *The Injen is 3" for the 3.5. *


you are correct sir, while the AEM keeps the 2.5" dia. but reduces the length of pipe compared to its QR25 model.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Fat_Mike said:


> *How bout we meet up next weekend Mark? Me, you and Bryan. We can smoke Bryan's WEAK setup no problem. He thinks he is cool with his AEM intake, Stillen Race Pipe and Catback system. He doesn't have anything on us!  *


Yeah we can get together. Just be sure to park away from Brian's car. Don't want him getting jealous. 

Speaking of, you are the odd man out w/o a custom catback...


----------

